# Ski Boot Question - Dolomite



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2008)

What happened to the company?  I currently ski in a pair I got new in 2003, but can't seem to find any information on them on the web.  Perhaps they went out of business or more than likely were bought by another manufacturer?



My boots are still in relatively good shape, stout enough for one more year except the heal pieces are worn and it effects the way bindings clamp in, which concerns me.  I've never replaced the rubber heal sole piece on ski boots before. I'm probably correct in assuming that these pieces are brand specific, so it's unlikely for me to find a replacement for my boots correct?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> What happened to the company?  I currently ski in a pair I got new in 2003, but can't seem to find any information on them on the web.  Perhaps they went out of business or more than likely were bought by another manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> My boots are still in relatively good shape, stout enough for one more year except the heal pieces are worn and it effects the way bindings clamp in, which concerns me.  I've never replaced the rubber heal sole piece on ski boots before. I'm probably correct in assuming that these pieces are brand specific, so it's unlikely for me to find a replacement for my boots correct?



I found this: http://snowbizusa.com/SkiBoots0506/

If you can find a former dealer, they might still have the spare parts kicking around. I also think a good boot tech can probably fashion something for them.


----------



## tomaso12 (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't find much on the net, but i bought my dolomite AX-7's last year at the place listed below.  I would also look for places that sell Elan skis...


Franzwa's Ski & Sport
2134 S 2nd St
Millville, NJ 08332
(856) 825-0111
franzwarvmarine.com


----------

